# Lets Talk Hairloss And What You Can Do



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

I have wrote a little post on what I know about hairloss and the battle trying to prevent or at least slow it down, any feedback is allways welcome



-------------------------------

The best treatments are known as the "Big 3" they are three different treatments that combine to make the best results, this really is the only effective treatment other than getting a hair transplant.

Finasteride: also know as propecia/finpecia/finax/fincar/proscar , its a drug taken in tablet form the dose is 1mg a day it works by lowing DHT levels in the blood, DHT is the cause of hairloss as it kills the hair follicle overtime, every man has DHT in the blood but only the unlucky ones have hair follicles that are sensitive to it, thats why some people go bald and others don't.

I take these http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/product.php?productid=427&cat=0&page=1 don't worry to much about side-effects I never had any at all allthough do look into them, you do need to give it time to work though I normally buy a box of 100 at £20 a time, plus p&p , but the more you buy the cheaper it is ,, you really need to take for at least 6 months before you will get full result

Minoxadil: this is a topical drug that you apply to the parts on your head that are going bald, you do this twice a day, there are two types to use the liquid which is cheaper but can be quite awkward to live with as it takes a while to dry,

but is cheap, the foam is better to live with as it dries faster but is does cost more,,,, both of them contain 5% minoxadill so there both the same strength

http://www.minoxidil-direct.co.uk/ you can get ether the liquid or the foam here,, which ever you use make sure you use it twice a day to get the best results

Nizarol: This is a shampoo that you use about twice a week, it contains a drug called ketoconazole it gets rid of any DHT that is still left after taking finasteride, dont use this everyday though as it can make your scalp sore and itchy

http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/nizor...oo_1_1085.html ( also can get this at local chemist )

lastly not really part of the big 3, but worth taking as its cheap is MSM its a natural mineral that your body needs to grow hair, it doesn't cure going bald but can make your hair grow faster so it helps when your taking the above treatments

to get results faster , take between 2000-4000mg a day

http://www.nutrition-health-suppleme...s_msm_8517.htm

Have a look over at the stophairloss forum, http://stophairlossnow.ipbhost.com/index.php

and most of all take a photo before you start so you can compare it in 6/12 months time.
​


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I use dutasteride. Used to use fina but duta is better.

It's stopped loss in it's tracks, although I lost a little bit before I started the fina.

Never tried minox.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Nice one dsl, I dont get this problem fortunately, but I know this post will help plenty of others here.

reps :thumb:

SD


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

I was told that nizoral was great for this??


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Exellent post mate im sure a lot of people would be interested in this


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> I use dutasteride. Used to use fina but duta is better.
> 
> It's stopped loss in it's tracks, although I lost a little bit before I started the fina.
> 
> Never tried minox.


Do you have any sides with the Dutasteride BA?

I didnt include this drug mainly beacause its still not

been FDA approved for use on hairloss, and has been

known to be rather harsh on the side effects compared

to Finasteride.

From what I have read DHT suppression is about 70% for

Finasteride and 90% for Dustasteide, But I just get the feeling

there is somthing not quite right as Glaxo still havent had gained

FDA approvel for use on hairloss.

Personally I would recommend starting on Finasteride and if

results are poor after 6 months minimum or you have used

Finasteride for a few years and seem to be losing hair again

then look into Dutasteride.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

another option is shaving your hair so you look badass like tw.


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

Truewarrior1 said:


> another option is shaving your hair so you look badass like tw.


Yep and thats a cheaper option thats for sure :lol:


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i actually prefer having my head shaved. it makes my body look bigger, im one of those people who gets hot easily so it keeps me cooler, i wake up and GO i aint even gotta look at my hair let alone gel it and all that


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

dsldude said:


> Do you have any sides with the Dutasteride BA?
> 
> I didnt include this drug mainly beacause its still not
> 
> ...


Not that I'm aware of, no.

I didn't know it still hadn't been approved. I get the generic stuff.

I do wonder if it has any effect on training results and whether it has anything to do with weight gain around my waist as regards estrogen as DHT (which it blocks) is an androgen.


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

Truewarrior1 said:


> another option is shaving your hair so you look badass like tw.


well if your head aint round you will just look stupid or if its big like mine


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

There is no baldness in my family, just greyness! So am I right to think that no matter what gear I use it will not cause baldness? Or is there still a chance it can cause permanent hair loss.

Thanks.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

depends on genetics mate. look at most of the IFBB pro's most of them have a full head of hair, jay cutler springs to mind in particular


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

DSLDUDE..reps mate..good informative post and the links where you can the stuff from too will help many, nice one!


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey buddy can you use the shampoo Nizarol aswell as Minoxadil ? which is what im using and to be honest its going good i can see tiny hair growth and no more hair loss  also reps for the post


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

You can Robbyg, but if you start to lose ground I would get on the Fin

, as Minoxidil is a growth stimulant not a cure for hair-loss and Nizarol

only has limited anti DHT properties


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

excelent mate, does this mean that if you use all of the above and use gear there is a hard chance youll still lose it?

i mean just test.


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

If your doing the above and supplement with Test,

you shouldnt lose hair faster as the Finasteride will stop

Test being converted to DHT.

If your genetically pre-disposed to hair loss and take

Test without Finasteride then your likely to lose hair

much faster than you would have naturally.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Ive used Propercia and Proscar for a long time now and it hasnt stopped my hairloss.

Whats the best shampoo to get guys?My opinion is that if your gonna lose you hair, your gonna lose it, anabolics may speed up the process though.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

dsldude said:


> If your doing the above and supplement with Test,
> 
> you shouldnt lose hair faster as the Finasteride will stop
> 
> ...


 i heard there are some gear that makes it worse when using fina. what ones are these? :beer:


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

dsldude said:


> If your doing the above and supplement with Test,
> 
> you shouldnt lose hair faster as the Finasteride will stop
> 
> ...


another question for DSL, what if you use a hair wax called fudge.


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

delhibuilder said:


> another question for DSL, what if you use a hair wax called fudge.


Thats just a cosmetic hair wax it wont make you hair any

better or worse with regards to hair loss.


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Ive used Propercia and Proscar for a long time now and it hasnt stopped my hairloss.
> 
> Whats the best shampoo to get guys?My opinion is that if your gonna lose you hair, your gonna lose it, anabolics may speed up the process though.


If Fin hasn't worked for you then your not going to get any miracles

from a shampoo, but I would recommended you use Nizarol 2-3 times a

week anyway

have you thought about dutasteride?

Also are you using Minoxidil?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

dsldude - have you used minox?

I haven't - I used fin and now duta and both have kept what I have, but not produce any regrowth.

I did lose a bit before I got on them, so if I was to use minox, and got regrowth, would the duta keep that regrowth or do you have to use the minox continually?


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

I do use Minox yep along with the Fin and Niz,

I have got some ok regrowth from it.

But yep if you stop it the new hair will eventually fallout

again.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Thought so. Bummer.

Did/do you get shedding and all that stuff from using minox?


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

They say a shed is a good sign when you start Minox as it

shows the drug is working, and the hair will grow back along

with some new hairs.

I got a slight shed yep but nothing to worry about didnt go totaly

bald.


----------



## thisisdan (Feb 21, 2010)

dsldude said:


> Minoxadil: this is a topical drug that you apply to the parts on your head that are going bald, you do this twice a day, there are two types to use the liquid which is cheaper but can be quite awkward to live with as it takes a while to dry,
> 
> but is cheap, the foam is better to live with as it dries faster but is does cost more,,,, both of them contain 5% minoxadill so there both the same strength
> ​


I've also used minoxidil. It's worked quite well. There is a period when your hair seems to fall out in clumps at the start but after about three weeks it starts to grow back much stronger. It also takes a bit of commitment to apply it twice a day but if you stick with it, in my experience, it does work quite well. I wasn't too hot on ordering from the US so I used regrowth.ie It works out at about a tenner a month if you go for the six month deal. Like I say. It's not a miracle cure but it does help.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

Really good thread this reps too dsl

I started getting bad hair loss after a winny cycle last year. I got advised to try proscar straight away, it did stop the hair loss.

I currently use nizoral/minoxidil/proscar

One thing that is worth noting though is that if your taking proscar/minoxidil and you do get some regrowth. The minute you stop both or either, the hair regrowth will not be retained. They have to be used long term,none stop


----------

